# eca



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Hi girls trying to tone up and loose weight too. Got 6 kids so my time . . .well I don't have any to be fair but try to workout once a day on my husbands multi gym and do a video in morning. Did weight watchers and lost 3 stone but last one will not shift. Been trying the home blend of eca which the men folk on here told me about and so far am 1lb lighter. Anyway I saw some on ebay but they are much stronger than the home made lot. Do you think I should give them a try or stick to the home made variety for a bit longer as

Want this stone gone before I go on holiday in July.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

i'd be extremely surprised if you saw ECA with real ephedrine in it on EBAY can you link it?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

X2!! Try bulk powders sida cafonia


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Bloody fone won't let me link but if you put in eca in the diet and weight loss section 8 sellers come up.


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Another mate said she lost her weight usingclenbuterol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

To be completely honest you don't seem pretty clued up on this sort of stuff!

You'll not get legit eph from anyway other than a private source of chesteeze! If you want details on how to make your own ECA stack then inbox me!

But I wouldn't touch clen until you've done a awful lot of research and at least given diet and cardio/exercise a good shot!


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Won't allow me to send messages. Been doing chesteze proplus n asprin. N been dieting n excreise now for over a year but last 3 months weight loss just stopped. Now matter what I do just wont budge. Thats y I started the eca stack


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

You only started the ECA stack a week ago ?

Give that a proper try first.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> To be completely honest you don't seem pretty clued up on this sort of stuff!
> 
> You'll not get legit eph from anyway other than a private source of chesteeze! If you want details on how to make your own ECA stack then inbox me!
> 
> But I wouldn't touch clen until you've done a awful lot of research and at least given diet and cardio/exercise a good shot!


 Kaizen do Ephedrine HCL. It is legit and can be bought on Amazon, Century Supplements or Gorilla Jack Supplements (both companies are Canadian based hence they can sell legit stuff legally).


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Kaizen do Ephedrine HCL. It is legit and can be bought on Amazon, Century Supplements or Gorilla Jack Supplements (both companies are Canadian based hence they can sell legit stuff legally).


Gorilla jacks the best to go with! Don't trust amazon


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Ok couple weeks now and nothing my body is so stubborn. Been trailing the journey now for some clen as so frustrating keep looking at the scales with no change. So he gave made my mind up to give clen a go. My trainer said you can get it online but omg so many companies selling it. Only wanted to know how you go about telling which ones are real and which are fake. I don't want to get fiddled have come close to buying some of 4 different companies now but just not sure which one. Plus some are different strength. My trainer page I should start off on 20mg 3 times a day. Don't want ear ache or lectures just some helpful information so I don't get hurt or buy the wrong things ladies


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> Ok couple weeks now and nothing my body is so stubborn. Been trailing the journey now for some clen as so frustrating keep looking at the scales with no change. So he gave made my mind up to give clen a go. My trainer said you can get it online but omg so many companies selling it. Only wanted to know how you go about telling which ones are real and which are fake. I don't want to get fiddled have come close to buying some of 4 different companies now but just not sure which one. Plus some are different strength. My trainer page I should start off on 20mg 3 times a day. Don't want ear ache or lectures just some helpful information so I don't get hurt or buy the wrong things ladies


Can you inbox me I may be able to help


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I wouldn't start on 20 3 times aday start on 20 one per day and build up if you can tolerate the sides


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Won't let me send messages for some reason


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> Won't let me send messages for some reason


Dam

However as I said above please don't take 3-20s in a day you'll most likely give yourself a heart attack and or be a shaking mess!

Start on one 20 for 2-3 days then move up to 2 so on and so forth !


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Ok will stick to your advice. I can receive messages just not send them. Don't know why. Still not sure which source to by then from though as there so many


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> Ok will stick to your advice. I can receive messages just not send them. Don't know why. Still not sure which source to by then from though as there so many


Ill inbox you then


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ahhhh you need to be a bronze member to get and send messages are you on Facebook!?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

quick off topic question

the girlfriend has got some chesteze and just wondering how many tabs do i start her off on? also have some pro plus if needs be


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> quick off topic question
> 
> the girlfriend has got some chesteze and just wondering how many tabs do i start her off on? also have some pro plus if needs be


3xpro plus 1x chesteeze and a baby asprin


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

bloody hell quick reply

spread them out during the day?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

just-that-ek said:


> bloody hell quick reply
> 
> spread them out during the day?


Its advisable not to take it too late in the day unless she doesn't want to sleep..so one dose first thing in the morning and the next one around mid day


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

thats sorted then

you da man!


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

HAVE A READ OF THIS


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

oh yeah how long should she be on


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Two weeks on two weeks off is the norm


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhhh you need to be a bronze member to get and send messages are you on Facebook!?


I am yes search email

[email protected]


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> I am yes search email
> 
> [email protected]


Have emailed


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Have emailed


Lol won't get email as it don't exist no more. It's just the one registered to Facebook which is how you will find me on there


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> Lol won't get email as it don't exist no more. It's just the one registered to Facebook which is how you will find me on there


Have you not got another email where I can reach you?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I found on Facebook Hang on


----------

